# Masteron in a bulking cycle



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have noticed recently that people seem to be using masteron in some bulking cycles.

Im starting on Tren and Test next week but was thinking about adding Masteron.

Will it help with water at all or is that a myth? Is it worthwhile adding?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

i use masteron with all my test cycles. its great. its well worth the addition.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Great in what way?

Will it help keep water down?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

the gains are hard and solid. many think its a waste because you only really see the effects if you have low body fat. it does seem to help keep bloat down, and i dont feel the need to run an AI when im taking masteron because of this (do have it on hand just in case)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bloat is down to poor diet mate, id leave the masteron until your at a lower bf, iv used it in the past in bulking cycles but didnt notice much apart from increase in appetite.. and to be fair id rather not use more compounds for little or no affect. imo stick with test and tren


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers Gymrat.

will just stick to T&T then.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its main use is to give a drier harder look to the muscles bigman. could be used at the end of the cycle with winny and prop when your bridging into pct


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I am tempted to run the short acting versions. Training is going well at the moment and dying to get that tren pumping through my veins! I've been so unlucky with injuries this year that I am tempted to go for the shorter cycle!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats the course im using at the mo matey, taking 1ml of prop and 1ml of tren mix(75mg tren e, 75mg ace and 50mg parabolon) every other day.... i prefer shorter cycles using faster esters as you dont put on too much shyt if you watch your diet and gains seem easier to keep than say doing a ten week cycle, followed by a four week pct then a further 10weeks off


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i used masteron last year and it gave me massive aggression, nice for training but short tempered as fuk, oh and well horny too!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i used masteron last year and it gave me massive aggression, nice for training but short tempered as fuk, oh and well horny too!!!


Hmmm,

I ran Tren A and Masteron last year and was hot headed as fook! I put it down to the tren though!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i was ok on tren, mast did it for me... good though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Masteron is a **** weak steriod compared to tren etc, I'd not waste my money on it (its expensive too) and get some more Test or Tren LOL


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep Im gonna be p1ssing Tren in 2 weeks time!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mast on its own is not mega

But stacked with test and tren it has an awesome synergy

Obviously a test tren stack is best

But if have funds adding mast to test\tren mast IMO makes a very worthy addition


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jw007 said:


> mast on its own is not mega
> 
> But stacked with test and tren it has an awesome synergy
> 
> ...


What does synergy mean in BB terms?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> What does synergy mean in BB terms?


works better together than alone

example, numbers indicative

marks out ten for effectiveness

test on its own = 7

tren on its own = 6

test and tren =9

Upping test alone you would never get 9 out of ten bang for buck, but adding a bit tren makes test work better

Thats what mast does when stacked


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for that.

To be honest Im trying to keep the cycle cheap with xmas coming up and all that so will probably give it a miss this time.

Not run TNT before. Pretty excited!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> To be honest Im trying to keep the cycle cheap with xmas coming up and all that so will probably give it a miss this time.
> 
> Not run TNT before. Pretty excited!


you'll love it bro


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

gym rat said:


> bloat is down to poor diet mate, id leave the masteron until your at a lower bf, iv used it in the past in bulking cycles but didnt notice much apart from increase in appetite.. and to be fair id rather not use more compounds for little or no affect. imo stick with test and tren


I gather that oestrogen-related water retention is eliminated from the picture because Masteron won't aromatise.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> i use masteron with all my test cycles. its great. its well worth the addition.


im adding it to my bulk, love it, works well with test, keeps me looking lean, does wonders for my sex life and nice little strength kick too. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

just ordered 30 ml of mast! looking forward to cycling it, how does 4ml a week sound. or would people stick to 3 ml jabs a week?


----------

